

Priceline sues gaming companies for tournament play - GrooveStomp
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/34894/Priceline_Founder_Targets_Video_Game_Industry_With_Patent_Suits.php

======
noonespecial
The funny thing about all of these types of things is that they always mention
storing or exchanging data with a central computer. There seems to have been a
raft of really bad (and I mean really bad) patents issued for every type of
little number or data bit that can be stored on a computer.

Yeah, computers store data. No, you're not a genius for thinking of yet
another little thing to put in your computer.

------
GrooveStomp
I haven't actually read the patents, but from the overview I would guess that
they are completely obvious solutions that patents should never have been
granted for.

